# Gfx card blocking SATA-ports, what to do?



## winterwonderland (Mar 9, 2017)

so. another issue, though not a big problem..

apparently, my gfx card, a gtx 970, blocks 4 of the 6 sata-ports on my motherboard (2 of them are underneath the gfx card, while 2 are visible just below the gfx card, as you can see), which is asus b150m-a ddr4. this means that i only got 1x port "free", since i have my ssd hdd attached to the other free sata-port.

*my question: are there any ways for me come around this so i can use the 2 other visible sata-ports, other than buying myself a new motherboard, or am i stuck with this 1 free port?*

as you can see on the photo, i've got 2 of the sata-ports being partially visible underneath the 970, but it's still too little space for me to be able to attach any sata-cables there, unfortunately.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow looks dusty. Im looking up your board.
You have 3 choices:

You need swivel type or right angle SATA cables. That means pulling the card out.

Change to a Short Half Height or Single slot GPU.

Swap the motherboard to a gamers board.


----------



## m&m's (Mar 9, 2017)

Just get SATA cables with an angle.


----------



## winterwonderland (Mar 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Wow looks dusty. Im looking up your board.
> You have 3 choices:
> 
> You need swivel type or right angle SATA cables. That means pulling the card out.
> ...



hmm? what seems to be dusty? the cpu fan? i have cleaned it.

heh, so basically i need to make drastic changes.. so i guess ill stick with this setup for now and go for the angled cables, to see if that works.



m&m's said:


> Just get SATA cables with an angle.



thanks for the tip. i will opt for that and see how that will work out.

much appreciated.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2017)

minstreless said:


> hmm? what seems to be dusty? the cpu fan? i have cleaned it.
> 
> heh, so basically i need to make drastic changes.. so i guess ill stick with this setup for now and go for the angled cables, to see if that works.
> 
> ...



I went from cheapest to most expensive solution practically lol


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 10, 2017)

you can use the low profile SATA cable from silverstone, 
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=445

it should be low enough to sit underneath your GPU, so you can use all 4


----------

